# Consejos para invertir 300000 euros



## Babito (8 Ene 2017)

En los próximos meses recibiré una herencia de 300000 euros y me gustaría escuchar vuestros consejos sobre como hacer las mejores inversiones con ese dinero.

Lo único que tengo claro es que diversificaré. Es un dinero que lo dedicaré por entero a hacer inversiones ya que dispongo de vivienda en propiedad y no tengo previsto ningún gasto a corto plazo, por lo que puedo asumir ciertos riesgos.

En este momento tengo unos pequeños ahorros de 25000 € que estoy invirtiendo en un fondo S&P , crowdlending y crowfunding inmobiliario.

Vosotros que inversiones haríais?


----------



## unvistazo.com (8 Ene 2017)

Dividelo en 10 partes e inviertelo en los fondos de Morningstar|Fondos de Inversion|Analisis de Fondos|ETFs|Valor Liquidativo|Rentabilidad Fondos|Mejores Fondos que tengan 5 estrellas.

Cada año invierte 1/3 del dinero que tienes en cada fondo, para no entrar mal... lo ideal es que inviertas todo el dinero en tres años. Esto te dará una rentabilidad entre el 5% al 10% anual. 

5 en Bolsa
3 Mixtos
2 Renta fija

La Bolsa a renta plazo es mejor pero puedes entrar mal
El mixto te rentara menos pero no perderás
La renta fija puedes perder si la duración de la cartera es a largo plazo, pero en general busca activos no muy correlacionados...



Y si dentro de un tiempo lanzamos nuestro fondo nos inviertes 100 euretes, porque aquí piensan que vamos a timar a la gente.

91.59% de rentabilidad, cartera BolsiaSicav en Bolsia.com

Un Saludo


----------



## unvistazo.com (8 Ene 2017)

Creo que la mejor inversión es invertir en fondos porque seguro que al final concentras toda la inversión en pocas empresas y la cagas. Hay que buscar fondo que tengan rentabilidades anualizadas superiores al 7% en un periodo de 10 años

Hay muy pocos, uno es Bestinver Internacional otro es AVIVA espabolsa.

Gracias.


----------



## Algas (9 Ene 2017)

Inviértelo en un par de libros de educación financiera, el coste es bajísimo y la rentabilidad formidable.


----------



## Podemita vegano con barba (10 Ene 2017)

Son herencias sanas.


----------



## vacutator (10 Ene 2017)

Mételos en ese fondo S&P pero a corto !


----------



## España Forever (11 Ene 2017)

Lo primero que haría es abrir una cuenta en otro país serio y que no sea del EURO (Suiza por ejemplo) y depositar parte de la herencia. Nunca se sabe lo que puede pasar. Luego lo que tengas en España diversificarlo en varios bancos por si alguno quiebra.

Después no debes tener prisa en mover el dinero. No es mala idea emplear dos o tres años a fondo para aprender cómo funciona el sistema financiero, la bolsa, etc. Una vez hecho esto ya se tiene una idea más clara de qué hacer con el dinero.


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Ene 2017)

zutano dijo:


> Se te ve la buena intención, pero también la ignorancia.
> 
> EN primer lugar Suiza es un lugar que se ha vendido muy bien, pero tiene grandes inconvenientes:
> - NO tiene secreto bancario (como creen muchos), y
> ...



Buenos argumentos, pero... ¿y qué hacemos con los ahorros, guardarlos debajo del colchón para que se lo lleven los rumanos?


----------



## favelados (11 Ene 2017)

> Hay más y mejores sitios



Por ejemplo...?


----------



## LIMONCIO (11 Ene 2017)

Todo eso esta muy bien zutano, y estoy muy de acuerdo con tus argumentos, pero como dice gonzalor, que hacemos los españolitos de a pie con los ahorros?

Aun con educacion financiera, aqui quien mas quien menos lo que busca es que la inflacion no le esquilme los dineros que tanto cuesta ganar.

Si todo es un tinglado, MP, fondos, bolsa, bonos...poco queda donde invertir, sin que haya que trabajar de forma activa, como pudiera ser un negocio...


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Ene 2017)

Yo lo que sigo viendo es que cualquier inversión "estándar" hoy en día es muy peligrosa porque los bancos centrales han provocado una burbuja de activos brutal.
-Depósitos: no dan nada
-Bolsas: están burbujeadas
-Bonos: están más burbujeados que las bolsas
-Fondos de inversión y planes de pensiones: dependen de la bolsa y los bonos, y encima pagas unas comisiones monstruosas.
-Inmuebles: me parecen una mala inversión y pueden convertirse en un pasivo. Además, si algún día se normalizan los tipos de interés, los precios caerán en picado porque no habrá nadie que pueda hipotecarse.
-Metales: están burbujeados porque se están usando como refugio por demasiada gente, y no dan ningún rendimiento.
-Bitcoin: no comprendo cómo funciona, por lo tanto no me merece confianza
-Montar empresas: en España es un puto infierno, un quebradero de cabeza y la mejor forma de arruinarse rápido
¿Hay algo más?


----------



## Titomadrid (11 Ene 2017)

zutano dijo:


> El único consejo que vale algo.
> 
> 
> Lástima que no añadieras el título y autor de esos libros.
> ...




A mi me gustaba este, le llamaban "La biblia de las bolsas" 

http://m.casadellibro.com/libro-analisis-tecnico-de-las-tendencias-de-los-valores/9788486900021/531874#valoraciones

Es un tochazo, 100 euracos, te cuentan todo en plan basico, aprendes que hay tendencias de largo, medio y corto plazo y que no se agotan generalmente hasta que hay una figura de vuelta.

Ese tiene un perfil mas simple y antiguo, si quieres uno mas moderno, con estocasticos etc. el de Carpatos de "Leones contra gacelas" debe estar bien tambien

De todas formas, aqui el conocimiento lo dan las horas de vuelo y hacen falta muchas. Es como conducir, estudiandote los libros de la auto escuela no se aprende a conducir.

Y la frase aquella "uno no sabe de bolsa hasta que se ha arruinado dos veces".... pues tal cual


----------



## Algas (12 Ene 2017)

zutano dijo:


> El único consejo que vale algo.
> 
> 
> Lástima que no añadieras el título y autor de esos libros.
> ...



Pues haga las preguntas correctas 

Gregorio Hernández es el más didáctico y no vende ninguna moto:
"Educación Financiera avanzada partiendo de cero"
Educación Financiera avanzada partiendo de cero (Aprenda a gestionar su dinero para transformar su vida) eBook: Gregorio Hernández Jiménez: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle









Ese es el básico, tiene unos cuántos más.


Otro que ha gustado mucho por este floro es el de Pamarés, antiguo gestor de Bestinver, que habla del largo plazo también:
INVIRTIENDO A LARGO PLAZO, por Francisco García Paramés
INVIRTIENDO A LARGO PLAZO | FRANCISCO GARCIA PARAMES | Comprar libro 9788423425679








Con eso va de sobra para empezar, además son gente con experiencia REAL en el sector, no iluminados de la generación pelotazo ::

---------- Post added 12-ene-2017 at 17:33 ----------




Titomadrid dijo:


> A mi me gustaba este, le llamaban "La biblia de las bolsas"
> 
> ANALISIS TECNICO DE LAS TENDENCIAS DE LOS VALORES | ROBERT D. EDWARDS | Comprar Libro 9788486900021
> 
> ...




Buenas recomendaciones. 
El de Cárpatos no me parece tan simple... hay muchos capítulos y variados, entre ellos hay trucos y consejos de perro viejo. 
Es un libro, en mi opinión, que está bien leerlo al principio pero que conviene releer cuando se tiene algo de experiencia. (Las horas de vuelo que comentas).


----------



## LIMONCIO (12 Ene 2017)

El de gregorio hernandez no lo he encontrado de segunda zarpa cuando lo busque


----------



## Gonzalor (12 Ene 2017)

Vickman dijo:


> El de gregorio hernandez no lo he encontrado de segunda zarpa cuando lo busque



Tanto el de Educación financiera como el de Inversión a largo plazo son excelentes. Se pueden comprar en su web invertirenbolsa.info, donde también hay un foro excelente sobra bolsa e inversiones.


----------



## AnchaesCastilla (13 Ene 2017)

Warren Buffet en su testamento pide que su esposa invierta el 90% lo que herede en un ETF que replique al SP500, asi de fácil

Buffett le dice a su mujer: invierte barato y en gestión pasiva,Fondos de inversión. Expansión.com


----------



## chomin (13 Ene 2017)

Inviértelos en tu vida, gastalos y que el dinero rule


----------



## John Galt 007 (14 Ene 2017)

Yo no invertiría casi nada en cosas que no fuesen ladrillo.


----------



## Dotierr (15 Ene 2017)

La respuesta es muy simple, indexación pura y dura debidamente diversificada, aportaciones y rebalanceo 1 vez al año, a largo plazo verás lo que el interés compuesto ha hecho por ti.

Ahora bien, como dicen en comentarios anteriores estamos en una situación algo excepcional, donde existe una clara sobrevaloración en ambas, Renta Variable y Renta Fija, por lo que ante una supuesta entrada de un importe tan elevado, o bien yo esperaría un poco, o bien, mételo ya pero con DCA 6-12 meses (Dollar Cost Averaging).


----------



## John Galt 007 (15 Ene 2017)

Lo que yo haría seria comprar varios pisos baratos y atractivos y ponerlos en alquiler.


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Ene 2017)

Riboche II dijo:


> Eso suele ser cambiar el dinero de sitio, sin ganar nada. Aparte de pagar una burrada de impuestos.
> 
> Lo que esá en zonas prime donde aseguras poca depreciación, tiene un precio y unos gastos fijos que dejan la rentabilidad del alquiler en algo irrisorio.
> 
> Y lo que tiene buena rentabilidad teórica por relación precio/renta, está en barrios de mierda. Barrios de mierda -> inquilinos de mierda,alta probabilidad de impago y depreciación casi segura pasado el periodo de arrendamiento.



Y además, si no consigues alquilarlo tienes que seguir pagando IBI, suministros, el 2% en la renta, derramas, comunidad de vecinos, mantenimiento, seguro... vamos, que es un pasivo de cojones.


----------



## Funciovago (15 Ene 2017)

si quieres ganar dinero diversificar es lo ultimo que deberias hacer, precisamente diversificando lo unico que vas a conseguir es perder dinero.


----------



## Funciovago (15 Ene 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Desde un punto de vista probabilístico, diversificar es la forma más "segura" de invertir. Diversificando, lo que consigues es que la rentabilidad real converja a la media de las esperanzas matemáticas de las inversiones individuales. A poco que en cada una de esas inversiones compres en mínimos relativos y que las inversiones estén poco correlacionadas, matemáticamente diversificar es la estrategia más sencilla de maximizar la ratio rentabilidad/volatilidad.



ganas seguridad a costa de perder beneficios, y al diversificar pierdes el control ya que no puedes controlar ni informarte bien sobre tantísimas inversiones.

un ejemplo es como mucha gente que ha diversificado se ha comido las estafas de gowex, madoff... pq no han podido informarse bien


----------



## John Galt 007 (15 Ene 2017)

También puedes verlo como tu billete de salida de este infierno. Compra un terreno cultivable. Pon placas solares, un pozo, gallinas, ovejas, arboles frutales, bayas silvestres y demás plantas comestibles.

O si eres mas cortoplacista, gastalo en putas.

Cualquier cosa menos un jodido fondo de inversión, que te dan una puta miseria y te bloquean el dinero.


----------



## François (15 Ene 2017)

Bueno yo quizás guardaría parte del dinero en Banca Ética.


----------



## Señor Conservador (16 Ene 2017)

100k a oro fisico. Su valor siempre seran dolares y no neo euros / neo pesetas / madaveries o lo que sea. Lo guardas bien guardado en 4 partes en diferentes lugares. Eso si es un seguro contra bancos / inflacion.

100 o 150 en una finca rural grande, de esas que ni ves el final, tipo 80 o 100 hectareas, subiran de precio debido a la siguiente revolución de los transportes.

Lo otro metelo a la bolsa, no fondos, solo empresas que te gusten bajo tu analisis.

Saludos.


----------



## avioneti (16 Ene 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> También puedes verlo como tu billete de salida de este infierno. Compra un terreno cultivable. Pon placas solares, un pozo, gallinas, ovejas, arboles frutales, bayas silvestres y demás plantas comestibles.



Este es sin duda el peor consejo de todo el hilo. Querer ser autosuficiente y para ello lapidar los ahorros o herencia en montar un rancho sólo es bueno para las películas americanas. Para el resto es una puta mierda


----------



## docjones (16 Ene 2017)

Interesantes cosas se leen. Sirva este post de agradecimiento (y de bookmark XD)


----------



## Ytumas (16 Ene 2017)

Achumfer dijo:


> 100 o 150 en una finca rural grande, de esas que ni ves el final, tipo 80 o 100 hectareas, subiran de precio debido a la siguiente revolución de los transportes.



Esta parte no la he entiendo.


----------



## Titomadrid (17 Ene 2017)

Metele una buena pasta a Syngenta. Yo ya lo he hecho, ni diversificación ni leches.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (21 Ene 2017)

Mirate los robo advisors (pon eso en youtube).
Y lee algunos libros para tomar tus decisiones. 
Mirate tambien el interes compuesto.


----------



## Burgues (22 Ene 2017)

Guárdalo, a la vista sin remuneración, cuando escuches las sirenas de un crack bursátil mételo todo bolsa fondos lo que quieras, no es necesario tener mucho más criterio.
las plusvalías vienen solas, pero hay que tener paciencia y cuando la cosa se tranquilice, volver a liquidez.

de nada


----------



## Humim (24 Ene 2017)

Achumfer dijo:


> 100k a oro fisico. Su valor siempre seran dolares y no neo euros / neo pesetas / madaveries o lo que sea. Lo guardas bien guardado en 4 partes en diferentes lugares. Eso si es un seguro contra bancos / inflacion.
> 
> 100 o 150 en una *finca rural grande, de esas que ni ves el final, tipo 80 o 100 hectareas, subiran de precio debido a la siguiente revolución de los transportes.*
> 
> ...



porque van a subir de valor las fincas grandes? y que relación tiene con los transportes puedo imaginar algo pero cuales son las razones que tu crees?

porque en casa tenemos una finca grande sin tierras pero esta lejos de la ciudad... a 10 minutos


----------



## desde (24 Ene 2017)

Invierte en vivir y disfrutar la vida. Todo los demas usos que le des, ganes o pierdas estaras perdiendo tu tiempo y por extension, tu vida.


----------

